# What's the craziest/weirdest thing you've ever worn for snowboarding?



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> The most out-of-place thing I ever wore was a shirt on a warm day, but I've seen people wearing all kinds of shit like rabbit suits, bikinis, Halloween costumes, etc. :blink:
> 
> What's the strangest thing you've ever worn or seen someone wearing on the hill?


i could have sworn i saw santa last year on the slopes :dunno:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Some dude in an ultra furry abominable snowman costume today at Sunshine Village. I usually think those people look like idiots but this guys outfit was pretty funny.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Snowboarding Cape would have to be the worst thing ive ever heard of. Someone posted it here the other day. Never actually seen someone wear one tho.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I got my pic taken with a guy in a chicken suit at our hill last year


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I wear a gorilla suit probably twice a year just for the laughs. Scares the shit out of the kids if you come flying out of the trees at them at night.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

areveruz said:


> I wear a gorilla suit probably twice a year just for the laughs. Scares the shit out of the kids if you come flying out of the trees at them at night.


Just don't do that in front of automobiles.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

A few guys wear bras and panniez on top of their suits at the mountain I've been riding lately up north. There's also a bra collection on a couple of trees on the way up the chair.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Saw a dude dressed as waldo a few times in Park City. That had me chuckle pretty good.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

destroy said:


> A few guys wear bras and panniez on top of their suits at the mountain I've been riding lately up north. There's also a bra collection on a couple of trees on the way up the chair.


I went over a tree at Winter Park last Spring Break that people had thrown a load of bras on. This year I'm going to decorate my crizmas tree like that! :laugh:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> I went over a tree at Winter Park last Spring Break that people had thrown a load of bras on. This year I'm going to decorate my crizmas tree like that! :laugh:


WInter Park was AWFUL last year. Shit was so iced out that the far end of the mountain (opposite side of Mary Jane) was unrideable. Ground cover up everywhere blech.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> WInter Park was AWFUL last year. Shit was so iced out that the far end of the mountain (opposite side of Mary Jane) was unrideable. Ground cover up everywhere blech.


Yep, it was. When I went on the first day we actually went down that unridable part across from Mary Jane. It was frozen solid, ungroomed, and there were moguls everywhere.

We also took a route from the summit that was completely rough and slippery ice until about halfway down. Catching an edge there would have been...nasty. 

I haven't actually heard anything good about that place on this forum.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Last year, I was Ketchup, my two buddies were mustard and a hot dog.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got a gorilla suit, I've seen bikini clad females, gorillas, bananas, pirates, Gumby, superheros, bunnies, hot dogs, tacos, fairies......


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a kind of big alien mask I could fit into my Heli pack. But that might just look stupid. :huh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

<--- gorilla suit


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm boring. Nothing weird for me... yet  but you know that pig from the Geico commercial that goes "weeeee!" with it's head out a car window, holding pin wheels? Anyways, I saw a ski team dressed as the pig (noses and all) holding pin wheels while skiing down Bretton Woods shouting "WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!". I've also seen a banana and my boyfriend saw someone wearing a cape.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think every resort has a bra tree!

Boarded with a buddy from work the other day. He showed up in a 3/4 length fur coat, with a womens fur hat. And aviator sunglasses... :blink: And he was drunk.

Back in the 90's I had a brown and black boarding suit from Bamboo Curtain, and I used to wear hats that were about 4 feet long (it was the style at the time). One guy on the lift yelled down at me and said I looked like a raccoon. :dunno:

I bought blaze orange hunting pants about 5 years ago because nobody could find me on the hill. Worked like a charm. Now everybody's doing it. :blink:

edit: I just looked up Bamboo Curtain for shits and giggles. They were bought out in Sept '95 and debranded. I must have got that suit in 93-94 or so... :blink:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

areveruz said:


> I wear a gorilla suit probably twice a year just for the laughs. Scares the shit out of the kids if you come flying out of the trees at them at night.


I would shit my pants. Hey I see you're from Fitchburg. You go to Wachusett? I have a season pass. I will def shit my pants if I see you fly out of the woods in a gorilla suit at night


----------



## kevonderoka (Mar 5, 2012)

i kid you not i saw a guy dressed as a bush snowboarding


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

kevonderoka said:


> i kid you not i saw a guy dressed as a bush snowboarding


Was it a ghillie suit? That would be pretty good. :eusa_clap:


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I would shit my pants. Hey I see you're from Fitchburg. You go to Wachusett? I have a season pass. I will def shit my pants if I see you fly out of the woods in a gorilla suit at night


Yeah, I have a season pass to WaWa. I'm typically there 3x a week. The gorilla suit is out of commission this season, so you're safe there.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

kevonderoka said:


> i kid you not i saw a guy dressed as a bush snowboarding


He was probably in a ghilly suit. I've seen a guy in a snow ghilly suit riding before. It was pretty funny.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

A florescent pink and blue jacket....but hey I was 13 and it was 1988' so...yeah


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

the guerilla suit sounds like a lot of fun, I may have to invest in one of those!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> He was probably in a ghilly suit. I've seen a guy in a snow ghilly suit riding before. It was pretty funny.


Fuck! I was trying real hard a couple years ago to do that, only to discover that real winter snipers don't use a winter ghuille suit, they just wear something like white tyvex coveralls. :dunno: I wanted to be a shadow.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Yep, it was. When I went on the first day we actually went down that unridable part across from Mary Jane. It was frozen solid, ungroomed, and there were moguls everywhere.
> 
> We also took a route from the summit that was completely rough and slippery ice until about halfway down. Catching an edge there would have been...nasty.
> 
> I haven't actually heard anything good about that place on this forum.


I rode down it too, the entire left side had caution markers up because it was literally dirt. God that was a fucking awful week of riding. Everything was tracked the fuck out and icy.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

areveruz said:


> Yeah, I have a season pass to WaWa. I'm typically there 3x a week. The gorilla suit is out of commission this season, so you're safe there.


Thank god. I'm not a fan of monkeys or gorillas lol I go about 2 times a week with my boyfriend. Went last night... dear god I was frozen even through my snowpants and tons of layers. Usually go Tuesday nights after work and Sat or Sun. Do u go certain days or just whenever?


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

I saw someone in a Yoshi suit. He would go screaming down the mountain, waving his arms. I laughed my ass off every time I saw him. The thing is, though, he was good. He was catching big air in the park, doing 360's and shifties, all in a Yoshi suit. Such a great day. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow_Tex (Jan 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Fuck! I was trying real hard a couple years ago to do that, only to discover that real winter snipers don't use a winter ghuille suit, they just wear something like white tyvex coveralls. :dunno: I wanted to be a shadow.


Depends on the type of snow and terrain and also conditions on what you should wear. When I was going through a pre sniper course in Germany last year we were doing stalks in the snow after a storm but there was still alot of brush on the ground. So you actually didn't want to use alot of white/grey on your ghillie otherwise you would just look like casper walking across a field.

Now for pure snow, I would rather have coveralls with some loose straps of some sort of cloth on it. Ghillie suit is just something to improve your silhouette and the human outline.


Come to a snowboarding forum and I end up talking about sniper shit :dunno:. Also the ghillie suit posted above is horrible, the fake nylon shit sucks and puts off too much shine and even after completing a ghillie wash will not dirty up like you want. You want to use real natural jute fibers and then you only want to use about 50% of that on your ghillie suit. You want to use as much natural vegatation as possible, which you will also need to change out every half hour or so depending on how hot the weather is and the terrain. One of the things that we were taught in sniper school is veg up 10 times before taking 1 shot


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Shadow_Tex said:


> Come to a snowboarding forum and I end up talking about sniper shit :dunno:




Here's one of my countrymen from Finland (okay my grandparents countrymen) with one of my favorite guns. The Sako TRG-42...










Must just be a photo-op or training shot. No suit, plain black gun, etc.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Shadow_Tex said:


> Depends on the type of snow and terrain and also conditions on what you should wear. When I was going through a pre sniper course in Germany last year we were doing stalks in the snow after a storm but there was still alot of brush on the ground. So you actually didn't want to use alot of white/grey on your ghillie otherwise you would just look like casper walking across a field.
> 
> Now for pure snow, I would rather have coveralls with some loose straps of some sort of cloth on it. Ghillie suit is just something to improve your silhouette and the human outline.
> 
> ...


Cool info. :thumbsup:

For the purpose of laughs, those cheap ghillie suits are pretty great though. Nothing like doing some grocery shopping in a ghillie suit


----------



## Shadow_Tex (Jan 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Here's one of my countrymen from Finland (okay my grandparents countrymen) with one of my favorite guns. The Sako TRG-42...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol one of the guys in my unit is actually from Finland and served in the Finnish army before joining the American Army, Dude is nuts and is probably why we are friends. 

That is most defiently a photo op lol. There are no natural black colors in nature and that dude would be seen from far away, you also never want to have any sort of perfect circle outlines when viewed from the front. 

I've thought about wearing my ghillie suit on the mountain this year, I need to make a new one anyways so I wouldn't care if I trash it, plus it would be funny to come smashing out of the trees with a nerf sniper rifle


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Got a buddy that wears a white jacket & pants combo. The jacket & pants have "treelike" lines running up and down. He disappears just standing next to the trees. Foursquare possibly......


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i see a guy dressed as a shocker every year at Loveland


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i see a guy dressed as a shocker every year at Loveland


that's awesome. and I love that it's "One size fits most" :X


----------

